# snails



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

guys, i bought some snails a while ago, some Malaysian snails. they are nice looking and all, but i want more.... 

Is there a way to make them mate? 
they are hard to find in Toronto and when you do find them, they want ridiculous money for them.

took me like 3 weeks to find these ones.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

these the guys you're talking about?
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug_S98.jpg

If so most people think they're a pest, increasing the temperature should make they breed like crazy. But if they get out of hand you'll soon have more then you know what to do with.

Also we have an invertebrate section on this forum where this post belongs


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

by: if the snails which you have are at least similar to the ones in the link which fb posted then they are Malaysian Trumpet Snails (aka Malaysian Livebearer Snails).

These are wonderful little creatures as they will not only:
clean the algae from the tank walls and other surfaces in your tank; and
consume the left over groceries from the surface of your substrate; but
they will also bury like an 1" into the substrate and clean this depth of the substrate also.

If what you have are MLB's you should see white dots on your tank walls when you turn on the aquarium lights but in an hour or so these white dots will no longer be visible.

Propagating MLB's is absolutely no problem! Just overfeed.

Please note that if you have Loaches in your tank you will rarely see an adult size MLB.

TR


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

hmmm, i have different ones than these...

let me try to get a picture of them and post it here


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I figured those weren't what you had, way to common. If you describe the snail we should be able to identify it, in the meantime I'm try to think of some species


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

These are all fairly common snails in the US

The Ramshorn
come in a the following colors:goldish brown, dark brown, striped dark and light brown, red, and blue
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v707/Cutsie1/ramshorn.jpg

The Mystery Snail
Very very common, colors: blue, white, gold, black, brown, striped, and purple to name a few
http://www.applesnail.net/content/multi_languages/images/pomacea_brid_collection1.jpg

Apple Snail
Very similar to the mystery snail, but much larger. Colors are mainly brown and gold
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug_S74.jpg

Asolene Spixi
Light gold with dark brown characteristic stripes
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m103/katalyst_x/asoauction.jpg

Pond Snails
Very general category of snails(common pests)
http://www.weichtiere.at/images/weichtiere/schnecken/lars_peters2.jpg
http://biolpc22.york.ac.uk/snails/lymnaea/snail1.gif

Trapdoor snail
Ugly brutes that are usually kept in ponds
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, S55.jpg


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

sorry for the wait guys, 
here is a pic of the snails i have. 

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m292/Bymer101/IMG_0224.jpg

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m292/Bymer101/IMG_0222.jpg


----------



## Nagy07 (Jan 11, 2009)

oh wow, that looks sweet, almost looks poisonous lol


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

hmmm that's a Zebra Nerite Snail, Neritina natalensis
Aquarists don't often try breeding them in captivity because they require brackish water and special conditions to breed.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

fishboy said:


> hmmm that's a Zebra Nerite Snail, Neritina natalensis
> Aquarists don't often try breeding them in captivity because they require brackish water and special conditions to breed.


hmmm, maybe i can do it in a small spare tank?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Do some research online, I'm sure someone's done it and detailed it


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

what a pretty snail!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Bymer said:


> hmmm, maybe i can do it in a small spare tank?


This will require a lot of work on your part. The velligers (larva) need microalgae in order to survive to snail stage.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

hmmm, can you give some detail on the process? i cant find anything on Google on how people where successful in breeding them... 




Lupin said:


> This will require a lot of work on your part. The velligers (larva) need microalgae in order to survive to snail stage.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Bymer said:


> hmmm, can you give some detail on the process? i cant find anything on Google on how people where successful in breeding them...


Sorry about delay of response. Haven't been around in a month.
See these.
http://www.applesnail.net/forum3/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=17572

http://www.applesnail.net/forum3/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=15071


----------

